# Aging



## Andy (Nov 28, 2009)

One saggy boob said to the other saggy boob:

'If we don't get some support soon, people will think we're nuts." :blush:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 28, 2009)

Then there's the one about the man who walked the psychiatrist's office stark maked.

The psychiatrist commented, "Well, I can clearly see you're nuts."


----------



## NicNak (Nov 28, 2009)

An Englishman, an Irishman and a Scotsman were standing looking at a prize cow in a field.
The Englishman says "Look at that fine English cow."
The Irishman disagreed, saying "No, it's an Irish cow."
The Scotsman thought for a moment and then clinched the argument. "No, it's a Scottish cow - it's got bagpipes underneath!"


----------

